# Dewalt Miter Saw Laser or LED light



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone have any thoughts/ experiences with the DW7187 Laser attachment or DWS7085 LED light for the 12" saws. Thanks


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never had a laser line attachment work properly. 90% of my cutting is done outside and I'm in Florida so its either sunny or too wet to be outside.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Bi-focals don't help either!


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

The light is awesome.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

They each have their pros and cons. Laser when dialed in is a little more precise. The light is nice because it's both sides. I use the light...I have a good condition laser I will sell you.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Light works great unless in direct sunlight.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dave in Pa said:


> Bi-focals don't help either!


I just noticed today that I may need glasses. It's getting hard to see the lines.


----------



## joegroe (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't used the laser but the light is great. Being able to see where the teeth are hitting without craning your neck, or monkeying with the guard, is awesome.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I like the light


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input
I'm gettin the light:thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gary H said:


> I just noticed today that I may need glasses. It's getting hard to see the lines.


I had that same problem until I realized dewalt makes textured laser lines. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Just make sure it is compatable with your saw if you already have the saw. You need to make sure that the saw has a wide blade guard.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

+1 on the light.


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

Light is awesome, I am so use to it I can barley cut without it now! By having the light casting a shadow on the blade you know exactly where that blade is going to come down


----------



## sepindustries (Jun 2, 2013)

ive never had a laser sight work either. ive bought two saws with them and they both quit working after a few weeks of using the saw. the one i have now is a bosch it comes on after i clean it when i change the blade but always stops working shortly after the first thing i do when i buy a miter saw is take all the plastic guards off ive always assumed this is why.


----------

